# Can I do This?



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Revered Fellow Sailneters,

I was a member many years ago but lost touch. Can't tell you how much I've learned on here.....Thanks for that....but...

Assuming very limited sailing experience, but open to some abuse in the learning process....financial, physical, mental.....possibly even marital...

Considering singlehanding a $3,000 (semi-disposable) 30' Pearson or similar boat and doing Florida/Keys/Bahamas for next winter....probably 3 or 4 months with a slim budget ($6,000 for the trip). Only essentials are food and drink, and communications home. 

I'm a decent cook and a great Carpenter/Electrician/Plumber....work possible?

I'm 56 and can't wait any longer to see more of this big marble than continental US. I did spend a couple of years in Central America back in the day (Navy).

I've learned more in my life by trying things that I didn't know I couldn't do.

Either shoot me or try to convince me I can't do this.....please.

Thanx, Willy


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If the boat is sound, the systems reliable, then I see no reason you can't. My budget for the year is 6k, so that should last, barring boat problems, for 3-4 months. With those skills, I don't think you'd have a problem getting work.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A $3000 Pearson 30 is going to be questionable in terms of seaworthiness and safety IMHO, unless you're spending a fair bit of time refurbishing and repairing it. 

A Pearson 30 or many other boats in that size range, should be more than capable of doing Florida, the Keys and much of the Caribbean, since much of the sailing there is relatively short inter-island hops rather than true bluewater passages.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A "$3,ooo semi disposable Pearson 30" is not something I would want to try that in. In the absence of any other info about the boat I think you could easily become disposable yourself.


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

Come on guys!

He's going to be in the Keys. If the boat doesn't work out... he can just walk to shore. 

With that I will leave you with, know your navigation and how to read the water. Singlehanding, reef early. Strap yourself to the boat. It sounds like you are already a "self-reliant" person. The last part is... you get yourself into a S--sandwich, get yourself out (don't endanger others for your laps of judgement). 

Some will tell you that they won't leave the marina with out this or that and this or that boat. SO Many experts! There are a few guys on this site that know their stuff and helped me in the past. (Cam you can step in now) Listen to them, but screen those that try to scare in order to portray their skill or knowledge. 

Have a great time, if you end up in Jupiter (a little north) PM me and this Marine will buy a "Squid" a beer (12 pack).


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Go....... If your healthy and can do it go! What is the worst that can happen? My mother's friend is 57 and she was just diagnosed with terminal invasive cancer that has attacked her whole body... and she just thought she threw her back out shoveling snow. There is no time like the present to do what you want. I'm gearing up to take my 2 kids cruising asap by myself because my land lubber ebay addict of a wife "can't imagine what she would do cooped up on a small boat with her own 2 kids for any length of time"!!!!! After all there is no tv to plop them infront of (sick)!! I had a Pearson 26 and if i didn't have kids to look out for i would have taken that south. Don't let anyone tell you what you can't do... unless you want to do it in a sunfish


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Should be no problem finding work in Florida. If you're willing to work for ten or twelve bucks an hour, you can find work easily. I've paddled my dinghy ashore and had two offers for work in ten or fifteen minutes. My daughter holds the record though. We pulled into Ft. Pierce about 11 years ago. She was 18 at the time. We were running out of money, as an investment we were counting out had gone further south than we had. We agreed that if we could find work we would all stay there and replenish the cruising kitty. She found a job before I was finished tying the docklines. The Tiki bar had a 'help wanted' sign and she picked it up and asked for the manager. They hired her on the spot. My wife, the famed Saltwater Suzi got a job in a surf shop. I became a boat carpenter. (with almost no experience.) Tiki bar's twin sister did canvas sewing. All within a few days. This is not atypical. We have always been able to find pick-up work when we needed it. The turnover in the marine industry in Florida is incredible. I once worked for a boat builder for about three months and when I left I was the senior employee by about six weeks.

As far as the boat size is concerned, you'll find out what it's capable of. As they say in Captain Ron, "If it's going to happen, it's going to happen out _there_!" Just be prudent. Count on the best, plan for the worst.

We met one family cruising on a 26 foot sailboat. Mom and Dad were probably in their early thirties, maybe late twenties. Had two little girls on board - age two and four. The two year old had been born _on board. _All seemed happy and well adjusted.

You will find, too, that people along the water are extremely helpful. I have lost count the number of times we have asked directions to the nearest grocery store, pharmacy, post office, hardware store, laundromat and been given not only directions but the admonition, "It's too far to walk. Here's the keys to my car it's the green one over there." Or, "Hop in, I'll take you there." And then they wait to take us back. Cruising has really restored our faith in mankind.

Damn, my quick replies always seem long. Sorry!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maybe I'm missing something here. A $3,000 30 Pearson! I have trouble believing that boat is in any condition for even a day sail. I'm not questioning his ability or self reliance, I am questioning the seaworthiness of that boat. Maybe if he added more specifics on it's condition that would help.


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Actually there are many abandoned old seaworthy boats sitting in boatyards right now that could be had for very little $. The yard owners would be happy to see them go to make room for boatowners with more $! It all depends on how much work you are willing to do. I think a 3k $ P 30 is better than any boat if you are anchored off of a tropical island catching your own dinner and relaxing while doing it!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I direct you all back to my first comment....... IF the boat is sound, and the systems reliable. Doesn't matter how much it costs. All that matters, is it sound.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PB,
I agree 100%. I guess I just have trouble accepting it's sound at that price. Maybe I'm not in touch with the market.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks so much all of you! 
No, I don't get accused of being brilliant on a regular basis but I'm as self reliant as anyone I know. I'm not stupid either....I know my limits. As for the $3K boat....I haven't bought it yet, it was just on my short list. I'm not opposed to going up as high as $5 or $10K but I'm not out to impress anyone....just get there and back.
I didn't make it through US Navy SEAL school....but I tried.....
Never made a million, but I tried....
I'm not the best Dad or Husband in the world.....but....you know...
Sometimes you just have to step out and believe in yourself....
I've spent the past 10 yrs. dreaming of what you guys do every day.....
Lord willing, this is my year.....
and I may not make it past Jupiter...(I hear there's beer there) and I wouldn't try a crossing in a questionable boat so I may end up working the winter in some Florida boatyard but it beats the crap out of a winter in Ohio anyday.

I'll stay glued to your immeasureably valuable advice and see you next winter, Willy


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I hope by "disposable" you mean "I can afford to lose it" as opposed to "the bulkheads are floating off their tabs and the keel wiggles".

Assuming it's not complete crap, merely beat up, go for it, but consider getting the rigging checked and a new mainsail (you'll spend $3,000 more right there). The reason is that the engine may be "disposable", too, and you'll want a stick and cloth good enough to sail you away from a reef if you need it.

Ground tackle you can scrounge, I suppose, or even borrow, because with your budget, you're going to anchor most of the time.

Consider how you're going to get to and from shore, and where that craft will go on a Pearson 30.

Other than that, a good VHF, a good handheld GPS or two, a set of annotated charts and a willingness to wait for favourable weather windows, and you'll do fine. 

But seriously, make sure the boat is structurally sound and the motor isn't cacked. Either that or be a professional diesel mechanic and fibreglasser.

FYI: the cheapest Pearson 30 I ever saw that looked to be a nice deal was $10,000, a 1977, I think, that came into the club last year and promptly got a bottom job, an engine rewiring and new rigging. Interestingly, its name is "Compromise"....


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Very good point!..........What I mean by "disposable" is exactly that.....I can afford to lose it, not that it's falling apart........


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

John is right...it's all about condition, not price.


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

If the Pearson 30 is in good shape and the engine runs then go for it. My wife and I sailed around the world in a 30 foot Allied Seawind Ketch that we bought for $10,000. But, I admit that was back in 1971. I agree with the person who said to get a good VHF and a GPS. You will also find an auto pilot to be useful; but not necessary. For charts you can just get the Maptech chart books for Norfolk to Florida and Florida as well as the 3 Explorer Chart Books for the Bahamas. To that I will add get a good anchor and if you are going to the Bahamas, (which I highly recommend) I would go for all chain, say 150 feet. However, you will not be able to work in the Bahamas. 

AS for expenses, in 2003 we spent approx $1,500 per month which broke down as follows:
Fuel - $70; dockage - $313, food - $317, Boat supplies - $131, other - $ 382, entertainment - $291. You can totally avoid the dockage fee by anchoring out. We only were at a dock because we had company. We also had a 40 foot boat.

Good Luck Mate


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Suck it up and do it. If you don't you'll regret it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I bought a P26 on ebay 2 years ago ($1250). I was able to inspect it before buying and liked what I saw. I have been happily sailing it all over the Chesapeake and am considering a trip down the ICW. It's easy to work on and is built like a tank. You could probably get the price below $3000 (I've seen 'em). If you go for it, maybe I'll see you at the Pearson raft up. Good Luck!


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> ...Cruising has really restored our faith in mankind...


You got that right, Larry!


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

To put any naysayers minds at rest, I had figured another 10 grand in "essentials" such as SSB, VHF, Computer, Oversized Ground Tackle, Engine redo (if necessary....I know a guy who does them in his garage...cheep) and other things to make the trip comfy and safe.

and No, I'm not sticking 10K in a 3K boat...well, I am, but it's stuff that can be taken to another...Keeper boat later....assuming the wife doesn't divorce me and take what little I'd have....(she hates the water!)

You're really gonna love this.....
I saw a couple of "projects" for under TWO thousand....with possibilities.
Time will tell.....
Willy


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> know a guy who does them in his garage...cheep) and other things to make the trip comfy and safe.


Who is this guy and where is he located.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds a lot more doable, provided you're willing to upgrade the boat to match the requirements of your voyage. However, it might be worth spending a bit more money on buying the boat, since you can often get much more for that small increase in boat price than you could effectively buy for the boat yourself. 

For instance, a rough, project Alberg 30 might be $5000, but you might be able to get one that is is good shape and ready to sail for $8000. The repairs and upgrades on the first boat will often cost more than the $3000 price difference between the two boats.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Unfortunately he's located in southern Ohio. My understanding is he goes to the coast in the fall, picks up engines, and works on them over the winter.....I'll stop in tomorrow and ask him if he wants any free advertising....or needs extra work....I'll also get a rough price on a overhaul....I've thought about hanging out and learning the trade but time is at a premium right now.....
Willy


----------

